# Do I have anything to worry about if I get a flu shot?



## Sanapia (Jul 10, 2011)

This is my first year w/o a thyroid and my first being aware that I have Hashimoto's disease ~ which was put in check with my TT.

Is there any reason I should reconsider getting one? My PCP said it was fine but I often run across 'things' here to be considered.

Thanks!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Dunno. Hopefully someone else chimes in. I've gotten them the last few years and have probably been suffering with Hashi's before I was diagnosed. The flu shot hasn't caused any big complications for me.

I think one thing to be concerned about is if you _do_ get the flu, having an already-compromised immune system puts you at a greater risk. I'm not a big fan of the flu shot, but weighing the risk v. health should be considered.

:confused0064:


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

On average, approximately 23,000 people die from complications of influenza each year in the United States.

Consider--the target population for the shot is people whose immune system may be weaker--the very young, the very old, pregnant women and people with underlying health risks. Unless you are allergic to eggs, there are not a lot of good health reasons not to take it (unless you are frantic about mercury--it is one of the very few vaccines that has thimerosol as a preservative). Taking the shot is a wise idea for anyone who has an underlying condition because such people often become sicker from the flu than others.

My entire family gets the shot every year. After having been sick with the flu in the past, none of us would prefer to be sick with it than to avoid the "pinch" of the shot. Occasionally, depending on the "mix"--because the flu shot is made new each year, depending on what strains they feel will be dominant--some one or the other of us will have mild, flu-like symptoms for a day or two after the shot.

It's your choice.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am going to get one. My immune system is shot, and I need all of the help I can get! And, if my immune system is going to get better, I'd like to help it out!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I've never had a problem. As Lainey says, you are more endangered from the flu itself.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I think I will get the shot this year, don't want a repeat of last year. We all got sick, but I had it the worst and it lasted longer than my dh and kids too. The headache, fever(102) body aches, nasty cough and then it morphed into a really bad sinus infection. I was miserable!!! Oh and my doctor said influenza can easily turn into pneumonia.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

lainey said:


> On average, approximately 23,000 people die from complications of influenza each year in the United States.
> 
> Consider--the target population for the shot is people whose immune system may be weaker--the very young, the very old, pregnant women and people with underlying health risks.


Ditto. Well said.

My husband has major underlying health conditions, and his doctors INSIST that he (and I) get the flu shot.


----------

